# Catalytic Converter Theft From Atlas



## Karl Olson (Apr 1, 2013)

I read that thieves prefer Prius and Mitsubishi catalytic converters. How worried should I be about my Atlas cat? Are these common or uncommon targets and why?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't worry, life too short.









Catalytic Converter lock | Whitehouse OH | Catstrap


Most Effective Product to Protect against Catalytic Converter Theft. Catstrap Provides a Physical Barrier that is extremely difficult to cut using traditional cutting blades. Cateye Provides a specialized motion sensor that activates a 130 db siren when the thief gets close to your converter




www.catstrap.net


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Karl Olson said:


> I read that thieves prefer Prius and Mitsubishi catalytic converters. How worried should I be about my Atlas cat? Are these common or uncommon targets and why?


I think all catalytic converters are at risk right now. But I have not heard that Atlas is at any greater (or less) risk than normal. The best theft deterrent is a garage that is closed and locked; but that isn’t always possible or practical. 

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

VW cats are usually worth more than say a GM product, but a full size truck is also a lot easier to roll under and hack them off. Friend of mine said the whole parking lot outside their business got hit one night. I'm not concerned, if someone took them I'd put a pipe in its place and enjoy the sound!


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

skydaman said:


> VW cats are usually worth more than say a GM product, but a full size truck is also a lot easier to roll under and hack them off. Friend of mine said the whole parking lot outside their business got hit one night. I'm not concerned, if someone took them I'd put a pipe in its place and enjoy the sound!


Exactly. However, isn't there some type of sensor attached to the Atlas cats?


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

ToadStool said:


> Exactly. However, isn't there some type of sensor attached to the Atlas cats?


All vehicles have upstream and downstream oxygen sensors that are pivotal in fuel trims. Just eliminating the cat without coding would most likely result in very undesirable results from poor economy, lean scenarios, to ?????. If you're stuck in a place like NY or CA, you also will not pass inspection.


----------

